# MIDI-Daten von der Soundkarte auslesen



## milky-highway (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ,

ich möchte ein MIDI-Instrument an meiner Sounkarte anschließen, und diese Daten mit dem Rechner aufzeichnen.
Später möchte ich ein Programm in C oder in QBasic schreiben, um diese Daten auszuwerten bezüglich
-der Gleichmäßigkeit der Zeitabstände zwischen den Tonimpulsen
und
-der Gleichmäßigkeit der Impulsstärke.

Ich würde dieses Programm gerne in C schreiben, da ich bereits einige Erfahrungen in dieser Sprache habe.

Meine Fragen bis jetzt:
-Wie spricht man die Soundkarte unter C an, um an diese Daten heranzukommen?
-Wo kann man brauchbare Informationen über das MIDI-Protokoll bekommen um die Daten exakt aufzuschlüsseln (z.B. Takt, Schlag, Tick, Lautstärke, etc.)?

Hat jemand von euch Ideen oder Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet?

mit bunten Grüßen,
Andreas Kahmann


----------



## jore (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

sorry, wenn es jetzt ein wenig Plumb ist: auf midi.org findest du die Spezifikationen zum MIDI Standard.
Erfahrungen in Sachen Programieren habe ich leider nicht.


Gruß

jore


----------



## milky-highway (1. April 2004)

Hallo Jore,
leider ist Dir jemand schon zuvor gekommen, und ich habe es versäumt eine entsprechende Info hinterlassen.
Die Seite ist aber wirklich gut und hat mir auch weitergeholfen.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis!

Falls jemand anderes an diesem Thema interessiert ist, dem kann ich jetzt weiterhelfen. Ich habe ein entsprechendes Java-Programm geschrieben.
(Ich musste mir aber auch zunächst auf die Sprünge helfen lassen)

einfach eine entsprechende E-Mail an:
milky-highway@gmx.de
senden

mit bunten Grüßen,
milky-highway


----------

